# Fraser river access



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Is the bridge close to Hwy 40, upstream or ??? on C R 84 near Tabernash?

What's private about the bridge access point or parking?

Pics of the bridge access point, parking and signage?


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

The land on either side of the river and either side of the bridge is private. This access isn't actually on the Fraser but is a tributary. If you don't know where this is, you're probably not using it. Just respect any signs you might find around the area. Cheers


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

_If it's a county road and you launch from the bridge and park on the county road right of way it's fair game. But if the place is getting trashed and your climbing over and damaging fences perhaps it's best to find an other put in_


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

What a killer run. Banks must have been involved in ruining access to this baby..


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

Banks aren't involved, (we) people have ruined this access. Also, you can't launch from the bridge, you have to get on land, privately owned land, to put boats in the water. I wrote this thread not to argue but to inform people of a problem and save some people grief and hassles with the Man.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

OK so this is the best option. Notice I did not say legal. When driving into the town of Tabernash, turn right before the Tabernash Tavern. Follow the road over the tracks and to the right. Preferred parking is in the big lot on the right. DO NOT leave your rigs down by the tracks next to the railroad signal. Hike your stuff down the tracks (yes this includes your raft).

History: The property owners (The Millers) did not appreciate the retarded car party that initiated the arrival of the DOW and the Sheriff last year. The local boating population, some of whom have known this family since birth are negotiating a possible put in solution. Please do not fuck this up. We have been asked to spread the word.

Facts:

1. The railroad put in is not legal. If UP is there, they will hassle you. People have gotten tix.
2. Be speedy, no rafter trash put-in party.
3. Respect the neighbors.
4. Minimize vehicles anywhere in Tabernash.
5. The local residents, property owners, LEOs, Grand County Boaters tend to be very chill people. However, if out-of-towners abuse these guidelines you will get static. Somepeople have negotiated the ability to put-in on private. This does not mean you can. Please try to be understanding of everyone's interest.

Thanks,
Local Boaters


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

yak1 said:


> _If it's a county road and you launch from the bridge and park on the county road right of way it's fair game. _


Source of info? In Grand County we have "no parking" on county roads. As far as the land around a bridge, I don't know the law. If you are sure you have the right, all the local boating population asks is that you discuss this with the cops, AW etc. and the land owners prior to putting on. 

Honestly, it's not like this put-in is great. I kindly ask that until a solution is worked out, people use the railroad put-in. The reality is that the Miller's are concerned about their liability due to some very low and sketchy footbridges below the put-in.

Local boaters are working with the landowners to see if this put-in is viable. If you put in on Hurd/Ranch creek by the bridge you are messing with this process.

Legal or not legal, PLEASE DO NOT USE THE BRIDGE PUT IN UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.

THANKS,
LOCAL BOATERS


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Just giving banks a hard time railroad is put in but don't leave the car.. easy enough. Good ol Rico still around them parts?


----------



## marky mark (Apr 6, 2005)

Where are these "alternate put-in's on public lands" located? We were kicked out of the old railroad put in a couple of years ago. That's why people have been using the bridge.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

RR threatened to call police to have us ticketed and arrested for trespassing last year, and we weren't parked by the tracks, just crossing the tracks with our boats. If you are caught crossing the tracks, you are going to get in trouble and piss off the RR company, so please don't! 

There is a legal access to the Fraser river that the fishermen use, with a trail. It involves a long walk (all down-hill) to get to the river, but is perfectly legal, and before the rapids. I will talk to someone from TU to get directions and details and then post ASAP.....


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

...and do we have to paddle all the way to the ballparks, or is it allowable to take out at the diversion after the golf course?

Solo WP boater here...hit me up anytime, to run the Fraser...I am always looking for people with whom to paddle.

Homer


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are directions to the legal access. Right at the bridge before tabernash and then left on to county rd 84 then a left on strawberry creek road when this Ys stay left and you will eventually get to a signed trail head. 
Like Jenifer said it is a walk but it is al down hill. I may use this this weekend just to see how it goes with a deflated paddle cat if anyone is interested.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Admin note - merged the two threads on the same topic started by the same person.


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

I am definitely interested in making a run down the Fraser this weekend, IF we don't end up heading over to State Bridge.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

grandyoso has the directions right. After you turn off Strawberry Rd, the trail is about 1 mile drive, and on the left. There was no sign last year, but maybe there is now.....


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

also I belive you can take out above the dam. There were improvments made there near the fire station on the river left side. Parking and such.

IF there is any confusion stop at the fire station to clarify put in access. 

PLEASE, PLEASE respect the wishes of the land owners. also, be polite and LEAVE NO TRACE!!!

this is a good run, that gets fucked up like sooo mannnyyyy others.

it does not have to be this way.


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

*Strawberry Rd. access blows!*

The trail head off of Strawberry Rd is 1.3 miles from the start of the road...

This trail access sucks! It is probably a mile hike, and it is not all down hill. It is not that bad, if you are hiking a play boat in, but It would SUCK to carry anything bigger in!

Worst part about this put-in, is it makes doing this run solo, with no shuttle aid, virtually impossible.

Think I'll be testing my luck crossing the tracks, on solo days...which are many.


----------

